# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо >  Ваш компьютер заражен

## Asteriks

_Каковы признаки заражения компьютера вредоносными вирусами и программами? Какие есть способы борьбы с ними?
Если у Вас есть опыт борьбы с вирусами и вредоносными программами, поделитесь. Здесь также можно размещать утилиты для борьбы с отдельными вирусами или их описание и ссылки, где их можно найти._

----------


## Asteriks

*Каковы симптомы заражения вредоносной программой или признаки хакерской атаки?* 
(материал взят с официального сайта Лаборатории Касперского)
Понять, заражен ваш компьютер или нет, не всегда легко. Авторы современных вирусов, червей и троянских программ прилагают значительные усилия, чтобы скрыть присутствие вредоносного кода в системе. Вот почему так важно следовать советам, приведенном в настоящем руководстве – в частности, установить на своем компьютере антивирусное ПО класса Internet Security, загружать обновления, закрывающие уязвимости операционной системы и отдельных приложений, и регулярно сохранять резервные копии данных.
Перечислить все характерные признаки заражения сложно, потому что одни и те же симптомы могут быть вызваны как воздействием вредоносного ПО, так и иными программными или аппаратными проблемами. Вот лишь несколько примеров:

•  Ваш компьютер ведет себя странно, непривычно. 
•  На экране появились неожиданные сообщения или изображения. 
•  Вы слышите неожиданные звуки, воспроизводимые в случайном порядке. 
•  Происходит неожиданный запуск программ. 
•  Ваш персональный сетевой экран сообщает, что некое приложение пытается соединиться с интернетом, хотя вы эту программу не запускали. 
•  Ваши друзья получают от вас по электронной почте сообщения, которых вы не посылали. 
•  Ваш компьютер часто зависает, или программы стали выполняться медленно. 
•  Вы получаете множество системных сообщений об ошибке. 
•  При включении компьютера операционная система не загружается. 
•  Вы обнаружили пропажу или изменение файлов или папок. 
•  Загорается индикатор доступа к жесткому диску, хотя вы не запускали никаких программ. 
•  Ваш браузер ведет себя неадекватно – например, вы не можете закрыть окно обозревателя.

----------


## Asteriks

*Что делать, если мой компьютер заражен вирусом, червем или троянской программой?*
(материал взят с официального сайта Лаборатории Касперского)
Если вы обнаружили один или несколько перечисленных выше симптомов, не пугайтесь. Возможно, причиной сбоев является не вирус, червь или троянская программа, а иная программная или аппаратная проблема. В любом случае, вам следует предпринять следующие шаги:

Отключите компьютер от интернета.

Если операционная система не загружается, загрузите компьютер в безопасном режиме (включите компьютер, нажмите и удерживайте клавишу F8, затем выберите Безопасный режим (Safe Mode) в открывшемся меню) или загрузитесь с диска аварийного восстановления.

Убедитесь в том, что на вашем компьютере установлены новейшие версии антивирусных баз. Если возможно, используйте для загрузки обновлений не свой компьютер, а компьютер у друзей или на работе: если ваш компьютер заражен, то подключение к интернету позволит вредоносной программе отправить важную информацию злоумышленникам или переслать копию своего кода пользователям, чьи адреса сохранены на вашем компьютере.

Если у вас возникли проблемы с удалением вредоносных файлов, проверьте, нет ли на сайте производителя установленного у вас антивирусного ПО информации о специальных утилитах, необходимых для удаления конкретной вредоносной программы.

Если ваш компьютер подключен к локальной сети, отключите его от сети.

Проведите полную антивирусную проверку компьютера.

Если в результате проверки обнаружен вирус, червь или троянская программа, следуйте указаниям производителя антивирусного ПО. Хорошие антивирусы предлагают лечение зараженных объектов, помещение подозрительных объектов в карантин и удаление троянских программ и червей. Они также создают отчет со списком зараженных файлов и вредоносных программ, обнаруженных на компьютере.

Если антивирусное решение не обнаружило вредоносных программ, то ваш компьютер, скорее всего, не заражен. Проверьте программное и аппаратное обеспечение, установленное на компьютере (удалите нелицензионные программы и ненужные файлы), и установите последние обновления операционной системы и прикладных программ.

Если необходимо, обратитесь за помощью в службу технической поддержки производителя установленного на вашем компьютере антивирусного ПО. Узнайте у специалиста службы технической поддержки, как отправить образец зараженного файла в антивирусную лабораторию на анализ.

----------


## Stych

На счет захвата вашего компьютера неким злоумышленником, вы может смело забить. Никому ваш комп не нужен. Серьезные люди занимаются серьезными компами в серьезных организациях. Банки, различные компании, они тратят миллионы долларов на защиту денег и информации. Неужели вы думаете, что кто-то будет возится с вашим корытом?) Да, защиту от всяких зловредов надо иметь, но достаточно, ИМХО, обыкновенного KAV или KIS, и когда люди начинают извращаться и ставить всякие файерволлы, у меня вызывает это улыбку. Поверьте, профессионалу ваш файер ломануть с антивирусом дело 5 минут. 
99,9% зловредных программ которые отлавливает антивирь, это трояны которые автоматом сканируют сеть, инет, ищут дыры в ОС, для того что бы похитить конфиденциальные данные (пароли, счета и т.д.). Это не для нас. Рассчитано на тупых америкосов, которые все хранят на компе, а не в записной книжке)).
А остальные 0,1% - это всякие вирусняки, сгенерированые каким нибудь хакером-недоучкой с помощью генератора вирусов, и мало-мальски обновленный антивирус справиться с ними на ура.
Так что придавать этому особое значение не стоит, но антивирус со свежими базами, конечно иметь на компе стоит))

----------


## Gima

Я вам могу посоветовать 1 способ помогает от всех вреданосных программ которые только существуют и при этом ненадо никаких касперских нодов др.вебов и тд. Называется OS Linux (подробности в гугле или яндексе)

----------


## PatR!oT

это уже давно не секрет но и линукс  подвержен вирусам  !!!!

----------

